# How I have CURED & CONQUERED my IBS-C after 21 years of suffering



## FinallyFree (Aug 23, 2014)

Quick answer:

An alternating mix of *Magnesium CITRATE* and *Linzess / Linaclotide / Constella*.

My story:

I am a 37 year old guy who has been suffering from IBS-C for 21 years. Symptoms have been constipation, excessive gas / flatuence, depression, bloating, social anxiety, back pain, dizziness, fatigue, brain fog, severe straining and incomplete emptying.

Needless to say, this crippling IBS-C has had a severely negative impact on some of the most precious years of my life.

I have literally tried it all:

- Gluten free diet
- Modulon
- Propulsid
- Digestive enzymes
- Acidophilus
- Fennel
- Pepperment Tea
- Laxatives
- Resotran
- Metamucil
- Low fat diet
- Dairy free diet
- Meat free diet
- Drinking lots of water
- Smaller meals

... just to name a few. Nothing worked.

The only thing that ever worked on occasion was Zelnorm and / or drinking coffee.

Then, about a month ago, I discovered Magnesium CITRATE and Linzess / Linaclotide / Constella (is just becoming available in Canada). By using an alternating combination of these (145mg Constella one day and then 6 Magnesium Citrate pills the next day), I have had incredible relief and feel better than I have ever felt in 21 years.

If you're like me, you have been browsing the internet for answers and you'll do anything to stop the pain and get your life back. I have been browsing this very forum for many years anonymously searching for answers. I swore if I ever came up with answers, I would post it to help others.

I can't promise anything but I can only say that a combination of Magnesium CITRATE and Linzess / Linaclotide / Constella has been a miracle cure for me.

If you are suffering from IBS-C as I have been, I highly recommend trying Magnesium CITRATE first.

If that doesn't work, top it up with some and Linzess / Linaclotide / Constella... and get your life back.

I have CONQUERED this awful affliction and taught my bowels a lesson once and for all!

If this story helps even one person out there, then it's worth it.

Thank you and God Bless.

*May 13, 2017 update:*

I discovered a dietician who has changed my life:

http://www.ibsnutrition.com

The key items I learned from her:

By taking 2 Magnesium Citrate capsules (150mg x 2) every night, I am having a BM every morning!

Up to 450mg daily in capsule form is 100% safe and is not a traditional laxative. I have confirmed this with Audrey (the dietician) and my family doctor.

You still need some fiber too, and straight from a dietician who specializes in IBS-C, the fiber you want is SOLUBLE (NOT INSOLUBLE). I get my fiber from Steel Cut Oats, white chia seeds and frozen blueberries every morning. YEAST-FREE sourdough bread is also a safe option.

I have also been following the FODMAPs diet to a degree and have learned that the "Os" are the worst for IBS-C. Garlic, onion, wheat and yeast are our worst enemies!

High fructose corn syrup is also another trigger and can be found in pop and ketchup
Sorry if my initial title was misleading, I was so excited to find something that works, I had to share it with all of you. *I have not cured my IBS-C but I am managing it very well.*

Since taking 2 Magnesium Citrate capsules (150mg x 2) every night, eating the right SOLUBLE fiber and avoiding garlic, onion etc, I have not had to use Constella / Linaclotide at all.

The IBS Dietician, Audrey, lives in Edmonton, Alberta (Canada) but will use technology such as Skype or Facetime to reach out to anyone in the world. I highly recommend her!


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing what has worked for you! I know Magnesium Citrate has worked really well for me. Though the pill form never seemed to. I have to get the liquid form that comes in a bottle and also has Calcium and Vitamin D in it. I get both Bluebonnet and Lifetime Magnesium Citrate. They both taste good too! I find that I can 'tolerate' anything liquid really well. Though the Chelated Magnesium from Bluebonnet also works great to keep things 'loose.' I also try to eat a good amount of insoluble fiber if I take this to balance things out. I also have pelvic floor dysfunction (my muscles are too tight) so the Magnesium works wonders in keeping my muscles relaxed! I think Magnesium Citrate can be a bit irritating to the colon, so I tend to use my Chelated Magnesium in high doses before trying the citrate. I have heard great things about Constella. Does it have any side effects?

You might also try Aloe Vera Inner Filler (not Whole Leaf) at some point. When I use this in between 'binding' meals it really works to loosen things up. Though sometimes it can give me the runs - so I have to be extra careful. Coconut water or oil really seems to help me out too, if I take enough of it.

Anyway, great to see someone sharing their success stories! We need more of those.


----------



## FinallyFree (Aug 23, 2014)

I haven't noticed any side effects from the Constella (other than I tried it and Magnesium Citrate for the first time on the same day as I hadn't had a BM in a week... which resulted in diarrhea).

So now I have found that alternating Constella and Magnesium Citrate (6 capsules) every other day gives me just the right balance. And as any constipation sufferer will know, having watery bowel movements that are easy to pass is better than being plugged up for weeks at a time!

Magnesium Citrate is such a common supplement, through all my years of research, I can't believe I only discovered it about a month ago. I wish I would have known about it when I was 16!

I have literally HATED my stomach / bowels for so long, it has been a constant war with my own body. But with this combination of Magnesium Citrate and Constella, I finally feel like I have a "nuclear weapon" against the greatest scourge of my life.

Thanks for the suggestion of the "Aloe Vera Inner Filler", I'll have to check that out. I'm always up for having another weapon in my arsenal in the war against my IBS-C (which I am finally winning)!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Finallyfree--that's wonderful you've found something that works for you!


----------



## Kenny & White Tiger (Feb 2, 2014)

I've had magnesium suggested to me elsewhere, I haven't had citrate on hand but have the other...oxi something, I've tried that at night before bed in hopes to get things better moving in the morning, when I'm usually always going. I mean to get some in a few days and hope it helps, the problems have been so awful lately I hate feeling miserable from the moment I wake up to the moment I go to bed.

I've also been trying vitamin c, 500mg, I was told to increase it every so often to see how much I tolerate before diarrhea, but I've been anxious too as I know oranges and orange juice give me bad reactions and I suspect that the vitamin c is the problem, but pills so far no problem, but they're not alleviating the issue either.

Linzess I found to be too harsh, forgive my third bashing on this drug (least I try not to be TOO harsh) I just feel it made things worse, it may be great for folks who for instance, only go maybe every 4-5 days, if they have that kind of constipation, but for the seemingly more difficult cases who have clogged colons yet go -4-5 times in the morning consecutively because their systems out of whack for whatever reason, I don't feel it's the right stuff for that. I'm sticking to natural means and just hoping something eventual helps, all the harsh drugs, tried them all, they've only made this worse, especially the antibiotics&#8230;dealing with cramps under my left rib now sometimes before BM's since taking those for SIBO, and that was 5 months ago.

But it's good these things work for some people, I just wish I was one of them.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi -

Are you taking magnesium citrate in pill or liquid form?

Also what is the dose?


----------



## FinallyFree (Aug 23, 2014)

I take it in pill form, 6 capsules every 2nd day (the bottle says to take 3 pills a day):

https://well.ca/products/webber-naturals-magnesium-citrate_5365.html?gclid=CK30mqO0ssACFSMV7AodiRQAOg


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! I will probably order some in the next couple of days.

I don't mean to be the fly in your ointment, but I don't think you are actually cured of your IBS-C, as the subject of this post says. I think it's more like you are successfully treating your condition. I would think a cure would mean you can eat normally and not have to take any meds or supplements whatsoever to treat your condition. But hey, don't get me wrong. I'm very, very glad that it is working for you! I hope I can find something that works, sooner or later. This drives me crazy at times.


----------



## FinallyFree (Aug 23, 2014)

I completely agree, I have conquered and cured the SYMPTOMS of my IBS-C but the underlying problem is still there.

But since colonoscopies have revealed nothing actually wrong and these pills have given me my life back, I'm thrilled!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Just ordered a bottle of magnesium citrate from Amazon.com....

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002SKUWI/ref=pe_385040_30332200_TE_item_image

Hope they work. (We shall see.) I'll keep ya posted whenever they arrive and I get to try 'em out.


----------



## cwhizzz (Jul 3, 2014)

I have IBS-C as well. I have suffered with a "flare" for almost 2 years. However, the tides are turning. My biggest problem besides the constipation has been that my ENTIRE colon is in perpetual spasm 24/7. Pure misery. HOWEVER, I recently discovered magnesium as well but in a different form. Guys/Gals, if you have the pain along with your constipation you need to try this as well as it works very quickly and is applied by simply rubbing onto the area of the body that troubles you.

Enter MAGNESIUM OIL.

I don't want to get too excited as I have only used it for 2 days but have experienced more relief from this than all the dietary/lifestyle/etc. changes I have made. It was after this that I researched online and lo & behold, us Americans, for the most part, do not get nearly as much magnesium daily as we should (something like 70-80% of us are deficient). Couple that with excess calcium that I consumed growing up that was never adequately used/metabolized due to lack of magnesium and I get the perpetual colon spasm. I am now hopeful that all I have to do is rebalance my calcium/magnesium levels. I am also going to be taking the Calm magnesium powder before bed every night but if you need fast relief from the discomfort and pain I HIGHLY recommend trying magnesium oil. Hell, get them both!

I forgot to mention that the effects seem to be compounding! Spasms continue to reduce each day.


----------



## FinallyFree (Aug 23, 2014)

Just wanted to provide an update from last year.

I still haven't discovered the underlying problem, however, I'm finding that a little bit of Linzess / Constella kickstarts everything back into action if things stop moving.

And I mean very little. You can actually carefully twist open a Linzess / Constella capsule to find little granules inside. Then I carefully put about 6 granules on my finger, lick it and that's it!

It seems like nothing but since I found an entire 145mg Linzess / Constella was too powerful, I decided to cut back a bit.

So almost a year later, I can personally vouch for the insane "thermonuclear" capabilities of Linzess / Constella.

Bottom line: if you have IBS-C and it's ruining your life, give Linzess / Constella and / or Magnesium CITRATE a try. If it ends up being too powerful, cut back on the dosage, even so far as breaking open a Linzess / Constella capsule and reducing the dosage even further.

I hope this helps someone find some relief!


----------



## IBS-MIZAN (Mar 8, 2015)

Dear Finally free,
i have been suffering from ibs -c. . My problem same as same you.But some liquid and gas stay in my right side. i am sure that liquid just like mucus secretion and it stay in my right aide with gas in my abdomen. .i tried many medicine but did not work.did you suffer as secretion? .what can i do .i want to live.
FINALLY FREE,


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

I am so happy that you got back to us. Thanks for the update. Also so happy that u still feel good!


----------



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

FinallyFree said:


> Just wanted to provide an update from last year.
> 
> I still haven't discovered the underlying problem, however, I'm finding that a little bit of Linzess / Constella kickstarts everything back into action if things stop moving.
> 
> ...


I have Pure brand Magnesium Citrate capsules- 150 mg each.

How many caps would you recommend to treat IBS- C?

I'm not able to take the Linzess because of cost. With a discount it's over $300.00 for 30 pills. So I'm hoping the Mag Citrate will help.

I've been alternating taking Milk of Magnesia liquid & caplets every night for YEARS & YEARS. It's ok but it never really emptys me out and I gurgle all day long.

Thank you


----------



## FinallyFree (Aug 23, 2014)

Just wanted to provide another update.

Why I am still managing the symptoms with Magnesium Citrate and / or Linzess / Constella, the underlying cause is still there.

I have found that a FODMAPS diet has helped a bit.

I have also done some CBT with the audio book How to Control Your Anxiety: Before it Controls You by Dr. Albert Ellis. It's an EPIC read / listen if you suffer from any kind of anxiety.

But the most exciting news is this forthcoming drug, which looks like it would be a cure (to me):

http://www.syntheticbiologics.com/product-pipeline/microbiome-focused-pipeline/syn-010

I am going to be keeping a close eye on the development of this drug and will be first in line to try it!


----------



## IBS-Cyndi (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi folks! This will be the first time I've posted in any thread here, as I've been reading through them all before jumping in.
I'd like to share with you some of my own recent treatment discoveries, which, so far, (crossing my fingers) has kept this demon called IBS-C, at bay for about 2 weeks now. And I've done so WITHOUT taking my Rx of Linzess! That's a biggie for me because I had been having debilitating flares every few days, even ON the Linzess! Plus, the Linzess was dehydrating me something awful.

I'm just going to dive right in to my list:

First of all, I drink at least a half gallon of purified, high alkaline water a day. I get it for $1.59/gal at my local health food store, but the brands Essentia and AquaHydrate are right up there with it.

I drink 1oz of aloe juice and 1 drop each of the essentials oils of lemongrass and clove, in 4oz of purified water EVERY morning.
I also take 4 Mag Citrate capsules and my high quality 250 billion bacteria probiotic along with that.

1 peppermint capsule before every meal or snack. (To relax the bowels.)

3 drops of 100mg CBD oil under my tongue every morning. (CBD has been said to alleviate IBS symptoms by half or more and boy do I believe it!)
I also add a vapable CBD oil to my vape pen. (About 20 drops of 100mg...my favorite is Creme Brule' because it's major sweet and I've had to cut out sugar due to my underlying cause of IBS, but I'll get to that at the end of this list.) I quit smoking and started vaping because cigarettes definitely don't help IBS.

1 chewable digestive enzyme pill after every meal or snack. (To break down food faster.)

I have also changed my diet somewhat, but not drastically. I switched to unsweetened original (not vanilla) almond milk because it tastes the most like my beloved but GONE 2% milk. (Cow's milk contributes to constipation.)
I also make sure I get 25-30mg of fiber every day (30-35 for men). I do that through taking a dose of Benefiber in my drink for every meal, eating fiber rich snacks such as fiber bars, pears, almonds, raspberries, and popcorn, which are all high in fiber. Yes I did say POPCORN. It is pretty high in fiber and I love me some popcorn! With grass-fed butter and sea salt of course! (Fake "butters", margarine and regular salt also contribute to IBS.)

I add a fiber rich veggie to every meal, such as broccoli, potatoes with skins, Brussels sprouts, okra, navy beans or kidney beans (but I take a gas pill (Phasyme) before any bean touches my tongue!)

Then I round it all out with 2 Tblsp of mineral oil before bed every night, chased with 4oz water. (It makes the lining of the bowel slippery.) Yes it's kinda gross to drink, but there's nothing grosser than being in such bad pain that you give yourself every kind of enema known to man or resort to gloving up and going after what refuses to come out! Yes, I have been to that point, as we probably all have.

Anyway, that's how I'm managing...quite nicely, I might add. And I feel great!

BUT, in researching to find out all of the above, I also figured out my own underlying cause for my IBS. Which I am seeing my primary Dr about this very morning.
A little back story first. I have also been battling a horrible and recurring case of athletes foot for a long time. I would treat it for days, and it would go away. But within 2 weeks it would recur. Same with scabs and sores in my nose. I found out that these are most likely related to my IBS, or more specifically, the Candida overgrowth that I more than likely have. There you have it...my underlying cause. Remember I said that I had cut out sugar? Well, sugar is Candida's "fuel" so to speak.
You see, I recently found out that low dose antibiotics kill off the good guys in your intestines and pave the way for the Candida, the bad guys, to take over. 
So this morning I'm having my Dr order a Candida overgrowth lab test for me. If it comes back positive, I will be asking her to put me on Xifaxin and Diflucan to kill those nasty creatures. I will also up my prebiotic to 450 billion, to quickly build the good guys back up. I'm also going to ask for a antispasmodic just in case I have any flares through this process.
And FYI, this all came from the Mayo Clinic website. I found every symptom I have under "Candida overgrowth" on that wesite! Including that it is one of the causes of IBS. 
So I'm encouraged that it is a possibility that with the right treatment, I may be able to say goodbye to IBS for good!
I'll keep yall posted. But for now, I have to poop! And from the feel of it, I'll be doing so glove free!! (Yay!!) Stick around...I may just throw a party afterward! (I know, that's sick, but hey, if we don't develop a sense of humor about this IBS monster, we'll just feel that much worse, right?) 
Know that I am praying for relief for all of us. God bless!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

My stool test came back with candida overgrowth.


----------



## IBS-Cyndi (Jan 28, 2017)

Ding ding ding! Behold, your (likely) root cause of IBS! Congrats because that is completely curable. Cut the sugar for awhile, get a killer (haha) probiotic and get your Doc to Rx you Xifaxin and either Diflucan or Nystatin. This is straight from the Mayo Clinic website. Good luck and God bless!


----------



## JulieK (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

New user here.... Quick question, I've read numerous times that overuse of laxatives is bad, that your system becomes dependent on them and they can also start to lose their effectiveness.

Isn't Magnesium Citrate just another type of laxative? I've also got C but am trying to avoid going down the laxative route. Thanks!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Julie

the liquid magnesium citrate that comes in a bottle is a laxative but the magnesium supplements (tablets or capsules --also available in a powdered form ) are not.

magnesium is a mineral that a lot of us are deficient in anyway. Magnesium relaxes the muscles in the intestines which helps to establish a smoother rhythm and magnesium also helps soften the stool by attracting water to the colon which helps to make stools easier to pass. so it does help a lot of people with C and it is not a laxative.


----------



## JulieK (Jan 20, 2017)

You're such a wealth of information, Annie! Thank you for the explanation, I'll be picking some up on my way home from work!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks--glad i could be helpful. good luck with the magnesium citrate! hope it helps. if mag citrate doesn't work for you, try magnesium oxide. some people find that more effective. sometimes you have to experiment to find which type--and amount-- works best.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

IBS-Cyndi said:


> Ding ding ding! Behold, your (likely) root cause of IBS! Congrats because that is completely curable. Cut the sugar for awhile, get a killer (haha) probiotic and get your Doc to Rx you Xifaxin and either Diflucan or Nystatin. This is straight from the Mayo Clinic website. Good luck and God bless!


Do you have a link? I stopped sugar back in 2009. I stopped fruit in 2015. I took nystatin in 2013.


----------



## JulieK (Jan 20, 2017)

I pored over the vitamin section last night, not immediately finding the magnesium citrate. I was looking at other magnesium capsules and some has oxide as well as citrate combined with some other ingredient I couldn't remember. I wondered if they'd be as effective.

Is there a better time of day than others to take these? And I realize the original post was a combination of magnesium citrate and Linzess, is it possible I will find a difference without Linzess as I'm not taking that currently?

Thanks in advance


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

people vary as to what type of magnesium--and how much-- works best for them. you could try the magnesium you saw in the store and if that doesn't work, try plain magnesium oxide and if that doesn't work try magnesium citrate. generally, mag oxide tends to be more easily found in stores than mag citrate. i bought my mag citrate online from puritan's pride. as Flossy mentioned above, he got his from amazon.

from what i've read, some people get D when taking magnesium on an empty stomach so you might want to experiment with taking it with and without food to see what works best for you.

and yes, taking magnesium with linzess would definitely give you different results than taking it without.


----------



## JulieK (Jan 20, 2017)

I was able to find magnesium citrate after looking around, so that's what I grabbed. I took one this morning with food so we'll see how that works out for a few days! Thanks Annie.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Good luck! Hope it helps. Keep us posted. .☺


----------



## IBS-Cyndi (Jan 28, 2017)

JulieK, I saw my PCP yesterday and she limited my use of mag cit to no more than twice a week. So yes, that's likely why. She told me to get collagen supps, continue with aloe juice every day reduced me to 1 Tblsp of mineral oil before bed instead of 2 I'd been taking, and told me to keep my Linzess as backup even if I don't take it every day. I did all this last night and this morning, and lo and behold, I pooed my little heart out this morning and have felt great all day. Oh and she also told me to up my water intake to 1/2 my body weight in ounces. So I am to drink 75oz of water per day.


----------



## IBS-Cyndi (Jan 28, 2017)

,


----------



## AlisonfromSickofIBS (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this. I too have found magnesium to be a great help, though for me magnesium alone did not cure my IBS (an approach dealing with multiple factors finally did).

As I could not digest magnesium citrate, I found other natrual sources of magnesium which you can find here: https://sickofibs.com/ibs-symptoms/whats-making-you-tired/

Have a great day,

Alison


----------



## JulieK (Jan 20, 2017)

Cyndi, are you taking the liquid or the capsules? I have to say, I took one yesterday and suffered with some unpleasant gas a few hours later (no other culprit at the time). I'm trying to get rid of gas pain and bloating, not cause more. Is this common for people and does taking it at night help that side effect?

Alison, does soaking in Epsom salts really allow you to absorb enough magnesium? Seems much simpler and relaxing than having more digestive issues when taking something orally.

Thanks!


----------



## IBS-Cyndi (Jan 28, 2017)

JulieK I'm sure you'll get some relief with just mag citrate, as it is a type of laxative in and of itself. I take mag cit capsules, and I take them in the morning.
For the gas I use GasX STRIPS. They deliver results much faster than capsules or tablets, and they have nothing added, so you can pop as many as you need to until gas is gone. A high fiber diet will cause gas, but of course, lots of fiber is what we IBS-C'ers need....Linzess also causes gas, but the GasX strips keep it at bay quite nicely.


----------



## IBS-Cyndi (Jan 28, 2017)

Also JulieK the digestive enzyme chewables I take after every meal, are the BOMB at keeping the bloating to a minimum.


----------



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

IBS-Cyndi said:


> JulieK I'm sure you'll get some relief with just mag citrate, as it is a type of laxative in and of itself. I take mag cit capsules, and I take them in the morning.
> For the gas I use GasX STRIPS. They deliver results much faster than capsules or tablets, and they have nothing added, so you can pop as many as you need to until gas is gone. A high fiber diet will cause gas, but of course, lots of fiber is what we IBS-C'ers need....Linzess also causes gas, but the GasX strips keep it at bay quite nicely.


I so disagree with your comment of 'but of course fiber is what IBS-C'ers need'

Many, many IBS-C people cannot tolerate a high fiber diet. This is the horrible problem we have. Pains associated with 'fiber'

Then the constipation.

I'm not able to consume, as many IBS-Cers aren't, whole wheat, nuts, high fiber fruits, many vegetables especially raw. the list goes on.

When I do eat these things, I have to count out how much because after a certain amount I will be in severe pain.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

JulieK said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> New user here.... Quick question, I've read numerous times that overuse of laxatives is bad, that your system becomes dependent on them and they can also start to lose their effectiveness.
> 
> Isn't Magnesium Citrate just another type of laxative? I've also got C but am trying to avoid going down the laxative route. Thanks!


Yes, magnesium citrate is a saline laxative, at least according to this website:

http://www.webmd.com/drugs/2/drug-522-2202/magnesium-citrate/details

As far as laxatives go I've been using Intestinal Formula # 1 for over two years now with no bad side effects. It's all herbal. (No magnesium in it either.)

P.S. The header of this post ("How I have CURED & CONQUERED my IBS-C after 21 years of suffering") is very much misleading. I dislike it when it recycles, but that's just me.

-Good luck!


----------



## FinallyFree (Aug 23, 2014)

May 13, 2017 update:

I discovered a dietician who has changed my life:

http://www.ibsnutrition.com

The key items I learned from her:


By taking 2 Magnesium Citrate capsules (150mg x 2) every night, I am having a BM every morning!

Up to 450mg daily in capsule form is 100% safe and is not a traditional laxative. I have confirmed this with Audrey (the dietician) and my family doctor.

You still need some fiber too, and straight from a dietician who specializes in IBS-C, the fiber you want is SOLUBLE (NOT INSOLUBLE). I get my fiber from Steel Cut Oats, white chia seeds and frozen blueberries every morning. YEAST-FREE sourdough bread is also a safe option.

I have also been following the FODMAPs diet to a degree and have learned that the "Os" are the worst for IBS-C. Garlic, onion, wheat and yeast are our worst enemies!

High fructose corn syrup is also another trigger and can be found in pop and ketchup

Sorry if my initial title was misleading, I was so excited to find something that works, I had to share it with all of you. I have not cured my IBS-C but I am managing it very well.

Since taking 2 Magnesium Citrate capsules (150mg x 2) every night, eating the right SOLUBLE fiber and avoiding garlic, onion etc, I have not had to use Constella / Linaclotide at all.

The IBS Dietician, Audrey, lives in Edmonton, Alberta (Canada) but will use technology such as Skype or Facetime to reach out to anyone in the world. I highly recommend her!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

FinallyFree said:


> May 13, 2017 update:
> 
> I discovered a dietician who has changed my life:
> 
> ...


That is good to hear, FF!

Odd that she tells you no garlic. I love garlic and Dr. Schultze even has garlic in his Intestinal Formula # 1. Plus I have soup with garlic in it and a lot of onions too, that I have every day. I think it definitely helps me go. I would even recommend it. To each his own, I guess?


----------



## vincentatkins (Jan 17, 2018)

I am SO GLAD I found your post!!! Thank you so much. I will give these things a try. I'm 42 and the same, been wasting away what should be the best years of my life because of crippling bowel pain, constipation, fatigue, brain fog, weight loss, anxiety and panic, inability to hardly function because of the pain. I want to get well, not be suffering all the time, and get back to life!


----------



## CranberryTea (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm kind of an expert (sort of) in magnesium and will share a few things. If your IBS was managed by Magnesium, than your underlying problem was really a Mag. deficiency, which can be a very complex issue. Very. Magnesium does have a very profound and direct effect on the intestines, and on other aspects of digestion too. If you have bowel trouble and haven't tried Mag. you certainly should. That"s #1 on the first things to try list. As far as forms go, if you tend to have low stomach acid, or have trouble digesting food than look for the citrate form. But among Mag Citrate, there is one product that stands above them all in terms of absorbablity. It is a product called Natural Calm. You will absorb 100% of what you take of that product. (It's Magnesium Citrate in powder form that you dissolve in water.) This is not necessarily true of Mag Citrate in pill form. Also, someone mentioned Magnesium oil, which is an amazing product. It is Magnesium chloride, and you actually apply it to your skin, and you absorb it transdermally . It works very well, and has the added benefit of largely bypassing you digestive tract, and thus doesn't really have such an immediate laxative affect. You can also take Magnesium internally, and also apply the Magnesium oil topically ... and get Magnesium into you through both routes. From time to time, someone will 'up' their Magnesium levels and have a nearly miraculous response, as it looks like the original poster in this thread is experiencing. Good for them. For me, Magnesium actually did not cure me. In fact, I found it too disruptive of my intestinal function, and caused me too become fatigued. I now just use the Magnesium oil. If you suffer from fatigue, do not take too much Magnesium, or you'll get more tired, as it will relax you too much. If you are new to Magnesium, start with Natural Calm, as it is in a league of it's own in terms of absorbability. Good Luck.


----------

